# White Van Man Scam



## lesanne

Hi, all we live in France in the Vendee ,one of our neighbours is a retired chief of the Gendarmes ..he,s warned us of the latest scam ..i.e. Targeting of foriegn Motorhomes by the white Van man using country roads they are claiming that you have clipped their wing mirror and demand payment for a replacement ..don.t stop, make for the nearest town Police. please be aware .regards Les

 Mod Note: Racial comment removed


----------



## baldlygo

*Happens all over*

Sadly this type of scam can happen anywhere, but fortunately is rare.

An elderly friend (I can say that because he will not read this!) was driving his Merc car in Le Dorat, Limousin and was approached by a very smartly dressed man who claimed that he had smashed his BMW wing mirror. He explained that it would be very expensive but would be prepared to settle for cash to save going through insurance.

Although my friend had no knowledge of any contact with another car he was taken in by this con man and paid him €50 - if it happens to him again he will be doing *the nearest town Police* option :!:

Paul


----------



## Grizzly

We had a similar attempt once in Italy. We were parked at a service station and the car next to us claimed that we had scratched the side of his car when we opened our door and they wanted compensation.

Since this was physically impossible, and we knew we had not done it anyway, I asked him to walk over to the police car parked near the restaurant and we'd let them sort the matter.

The driver and mate drove off very fast but I learnt a few Italian words that I'm sure one of my advanced years should not have to hear.

G


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Not sure I like the inference from the OP that the gypsy community are to be blamed for this. It is blatant racial discrimination and at it's best is illegal to publish.

I realise we may all have reasons for disliking certain individuals we have never met from various groups of people. If you wish to remain legal they are best kept to yourself.

Try not to let pregudice run without some sort of evidence other than urban myth stories and jokes, that are often used by racists to stir up hatred for groups that they do not like.

Whilst I appreciate the information of the scam I am unable to add my thanks to your post for this reason.


----------



## Spacerunner

Anyone for a tiptoe on eggshells? :roll:


----------



## tonyt

Oh, I thought it was the word "white" that had resulted in the racist charge.


----------



## GEMMY

Note to oneself, derogatory comments are racial. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## lesanne

Sorry for trying to give information ,this is last post from lesanne ,,goodbye all, please keep safe ..best regards Les


----------



## barryd

lesanne said:


> Sorry for trying to give information ,this is last post from lesanne ,,goodbye all, please keep safe ..best regards Les


I think everybody appreciates your post. The thing is though you do have to be careful these days what you say. I dont think you meant any offence but clearly sombody was offended.

Despite what our experiences are of certain travelling communities and mine are all bad you cant call them what you called them anymore (at least not on a public forum).


----------



## bognormike

well here we go again; a mod makes a decision to remove a patently obvious racist comment after a complaint and people start questioning it. 
:evil: 

To Lesanne
nothing wrong with giving information, but did it really need the bit in brackets? Sorry you feel the need to go off.

and to everybody else 
how would you feel if there was a refence to "*******" or "******" or whatever in there, would you "press the button" and report it? Or just leave it to somebody else, and then complain when a moderator does his / her job?


----------



## bognormike

and if anybody wants to discuss anything other that the original purpose of the thread - (warning about supposed damage done to vehicles) please don't do it here - start up something in the Subs Lounge.


----------



## Spacerunner

bognormike said:


> well here we go again; a mod makes a decision to remove a patently obvious racist comment after a complaint and people start questioning it.
> :evil:
> 
> To Lesanne
> nothing wrong with giving information, but did it really need the bit in brackets? Sorry you feel the need to go off.
> 
> and to everybody else
> how would you feel if there was a refence to "*******" or "******" or whatever in there, would you "press the button" and report it? Or just leave it to somebody else, and then complain when a moderator does his / her job?


I actually couldn't give a flying toss what terms are used, I'm not that sensitive.
And I'm sure the groups name by Mike are quite capable of looking after their own interests.

Wouldn't be you Mike when you get a big black Chinaman comes knocking on your door at midnight. :lol:


----------



## tonyt

bognormike said:


> and to everybody else
> how would you feel if there was a refence to "*******" or "******" or whatever in there, would you "press the button" and report it? Or just leave it to somebody else, and then complain when a moderator does his / her job?


Just to show how absolutely farcical this Political Correctness has gone - I am currently still down in South Africa, a place some may see as the one time home of racism - all changed now.

I've just returned from a trip to the local shops, one of which sells loose boiled sweets (shovel them up yourself style) - one of these sweets is labelled ****** Balls.

So it's OK to use the word ****** here but not in the UK :?

lesanne - stay with us and keep the helpful posts coming.


----------



## bognormike

Spacerunner said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here we go again; a mod makes a decision to remove a patently obvious racist comment after a complaint and people start questioning it.
> :evil:
> 
> To Lesanne
> nothing wrong with giving information, but did it really need the bit in brackets? Sorry you feel the need to go off.
> 
> and to everybody else
> how would you feel if there was a refence to "*******" or "******" or whatever in there, would you "press the button" and report it? Or just leave it to somebody else, and then complain when a moderator does his / her job?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually couldn't give a flying toss what terms are used, I'm not that sensitive.
> And I'm sure the groups name by Mike are quite capable of looking after their own interests.
> 
> Wouldn't be you Mike when you get a big black Chinaman comes knocking on your door at midnight. :lol:
Click to expand...

possibly so, :roll: and you might not be that sensitive, but please remember that these forums are googled and open to all to see. The Subs Loung is not, but that doesn't mean we can use racist terms in there.

so please, back on topic, or to the Lounge.....

edit:-
and I will say the same to you Tony.


----------



## 747

I think it is terrrible that Tony is not allowed to say 'balls'. 8O 

Nuts to you Mike. :roll:


----------



## moblee

tonyt said:


> I've just returned from a trip to the local shops, one of which sells loose boiled sweets (shovel them up yourself style) - one of these sweets is labelled ****** Balls.
> 
> So it's OK to use the word ****** here but not in the UK :?


Are they Larger than the other sweets ? or is that just a myth


----------



## bognormike

oi- you as well!


----------



## urbanracer

I used to like Black jacks.


----------



## blondy

Just a point, in our many years travelling in France, staying on municipals we have met many'travellers'. We have never had a problem and have always been treated well, mind you we always treat them same as anyone else,ie friendly and with respect.


----------



## rayc

blondy said:


> Just a point, in our many years travelling in France, staying on municipals we have met many'travellers'. We have never had a problem and have always been treated well, mind you we always treat them same as anyone else,ie friendly and with respect.


This bought back memories of a site I stayed on en route for the night which was sparsly occupied . There was one Fench caravan parked near the toilet block and a group of 3 - 4 French travellers vans further up the site. The door on the ladies of the block must have lost its tensioner and when used shut with a loud bang. The travellers had a number of females who let the door bang regularly throughout the afternoon. The French caravaner eventually said something to one of the women who was in her late teens along the lines of "could you please not slam the door" or such like.
This led to a lot of shouting from the woman, which was very colourful and went on for 10 minutes without a pause. I think the final words were advise " to clear of further away from the toilet block " or such like.
The result was predicatable that for the next three hours the traveller women came to the block in turn every 5 minutes or so and made a point of slamming the door each time. After the three hours a sort of truce ensued and the point made they were much quieter when using the door. 
Throughout all this I sensibly kept myself to myself and had numerous beers. I don't know if it was these, the heat or the door banging which led to the headache.
Happy days.


----------



## sparky20006

tonyt said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> and to everybody else
> how would you feel if there was a refence to "*******" or "******" or whatever in there, would you "press the button" and report it? Or just leave it to somebody else, and then complain when a moderator does his / her job?
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show how absolutely farcical this Political Correctness has gone - I am currently still down in South Africa, a place some may see as the one time home of racism - all changed now.
> 
> I've just returned from a trip to the local shops, one of which sells loose boiled sweets (shovel them up yourself style) - one of these sweets is labelled ****** Balls.
> 
> So it's OK to use the word ****** here but not in the UK :?
> 
> lesanne - stay with us and keep the helpful posts coming.
Click to expand...

Whereabouts in SA are you Tony?

Randburg, Knoppieslaagte, Braamfontein, Halfway House, Kyalami?

Anywhere around Jo'Burg?

I have family there and used to get fall down drunk in a few of the illegal water holes!

Paul


----------



## tonyt

sparky20006 said:


> Whereabouts in SA are you Tony?
> Randburg, Knoppieslaagte, Braamfontein, Halfway House, Kyalami?
> Anywhere around Jo'Burg?I have family there and used to get fall down drunk in a few of the illegal water holes!Paul


Been all over the place but now spending the last couple of weeks in PE.


----------



## locrep

What was in the brackets?


----------



## chasper

It was not loonies or asylum!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Please do not knock the mods for attempting to keep this forum legal. The OP had added an off the cuff remark probably without realising firstly that it may be construed by a racial group as offensive. Secondly it was likely bring out the cheap humorists and those members who prefer to get others to keep the racial element of posts ticking over to service their own prejudice. 

I too have racist thoughts, mostly unfounded but I do attempt to understand why I should dislike someone I have never met and make cheap jokes regarding the group they belong to.

Whilst members may not agree with the legislation that protects all ethic and religious groups; it is a law that was properly debated in parliament and voted into being. But you can still gather in private and tell stories and jokes to each other and reinforce your prejudices to your hearts content but if I can prick your conscience I shall continue to try.

I doubt that restricting comments that may be construed as likely to incite racial hatred to the members bar would help to make it legal


----------



## raynipper

Not wishing to get embroiled in the racist argument .... but....

I can't remember a time when humour wasn't directed at one section of society, gender, colour, nationality or religion. We all laughed.

Now in the last few years or a decade or so we always seem to be offending some group that has been targeted and laughed back. 

So now we have some planks who are regulating our humour. Why? It can work both ways and after all we all see things differently.

I could go on but you know what I mean unless we are determined to take umbrage.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Not wishing to get embroiled in the racist argument .... but....
> 
> I can't remember a time when humour wasn't directed at one section of society, gender, colour, nationality or religion. We all laughed.
> 
> Now in the last few years or a decade or so we always seem to be offending some group that has been targeted and laughed back.
> 
> So now we have some planks who are regulating our humour. Why? It can work both ways and after all we all see things differently.
> 
> I could go on but you know what I mean unless we are determined to take umbrage.
> 
> Ray.


I think the world has changed Ray. Im the last person you would call PC if you met me however I cant abide racism or any attack on anyone based on religion or sexuality. It has no place in our society anymore. The OP however had no intention of causing offence, I am sure of that and its a shame Les has taken the hump and gone away.

One of my best friends is a Muslim and another one is as Gay as a box of frogs and me and the lads take the Pi$$ out of them all the time and vice versa. The difference is we all know each other and despite what we call each other (I dare not say it on here) we all know its tongue in cheek. This forum however has the ear of Google and the whole world so I can fully understand why we have to be careful. No doubt somebody somewhere in cyber space will read this and find something to be offended about in this post!

Sadly MHF is a victim of its own success.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My mum in law has some moth balls in her wardrobe.
The moth must have been 6 feet long.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper

Exactly Barry.
We all laugh and joke amongst ourselves and mates of whatever persuasion they might be.
But suddenly we shift the 'forum' and have to be careful and looking over our shoulders, just in case.

Well buqqer it, I'm not going to be too concerned about the odd casual remark not aimed at anyone in particular thats picked up by some oversensitive person who feels he needs to police my mouth.

Stuff em. I have to get over comments made about me and my attitudes. Why can't they?

Ray.

I feel we have deviated from the initial thread.


----------



## aldra

Ray, would I make a comment about your attitude

yes I would but I am still formulating it :lol: :lol: :lol

Barryd, I think I am falling in love with him:   

Wait, I only think :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

I will save you some time Sandra.
With a name of Nipper and a very 'regal' nose you can imagine the jokes and windups I have had since I was 5. I have heard em all and accept.

Ray.


----------



## locrep

What about the Ageist remarks, why have they not been removed . :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

I like regal noses

might just fall in love with you

will worship from afar (tell your wife)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper

"Language Timothy, language"....  

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Not to worry

I,m very fickle

I think I,m changing my mind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## bigbazza

I'm offended when you bring boxes into the debate and worse still you put poor little frogs into them, you should be ashamed 8O


----------



## barryd

bigbazza said:


> I'm offended when you bring boxes into the debate and worse still you put poor little frogs into them, you should be ashamed 8O


Yeah your right. I applogise to the French!

Aldra, leave Ray alone. Its me you love, remember!


----------



## raynipper

Aldra likes my wrinkled brow.........................Barry..  

Got a lot more wrinkles if your that way inclined Aldra...... :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Aldra likes my wrinkled brow.........................Barry..
> 
> Got a lot more wrinkles if your that way inclined Aldra...... :idea:
> 
> Ray.


I saw her first! and Locovan. Never mind your wrinkled brow!

If there is going to be a Lothario on MHF I think it should be me or 747 if you really fancy a bit of rough.


----------



## 747

ME!!!!!....... a Lothario? 8O 

I'd sooner have a cup of tea. :lol: 

At one time, they couldn't throw them under me fast enough Barry. That is probably how I done my back in. :? 

No, keep me out of it. I keep the Mrs happy on her birthday and Xmas. I am only flesh and blood Barry.


----------



## aldra

Gosh as often as that 747 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Barry I need proof that that gorgeous hunk you posted in your before and after diet pictures really is you :lol: :lol: :lol:

I reckon Rays wrinkles are genuine :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> ME!!!!!....... a Lothario? 8O
> 
> I'd sooner have a cup of tea. :lol:
> 
> At one time, they couldn't throw them under me fast enough Barry. That is probably how I done my back in. :?
> 
> No, keep me out of it. I keep the Mrs happy on her birthday and Xmas. I am only flesh and blood Barry.


Ah! I know what your up to. Its reverse pyscology. Make the girls think your past it and they will all come flocking to care for the old codger.

Old man my Arise. I have met 747 and he is really just 25 and does look like the later photo in my post (Brad Pitt). He does have a penchant for dressing up in womens underwear though which hopefully you will get around.

Otherwise a very hansome man!


----------



## aldra

now how do you know that Barryd :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> now how do you know that Barryd :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I spied him shopping in M&S buying a corsette and some belly warmer panties. 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## raynipper

I can't beat these young adonis guys.
I am going to curl up with some Aloe Vera. ..... :? 

Ray.


----------



## locovan

Aloe Vera. What Motorhome has she got :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> I can't beat these young adonis guys.
> I am going to curl up with some Aloe Vera. ..... :?
> 
> Ray.


Does Mrs Nipper know about Vera?

I think you have been in France too long!


----------



## lesanne

Have been monitoring my post ,it seems that genuine information here is not relevant .its a case of boys & girls come out to play ,really sad........????.........


----------



## barryd

lesanne said:


> Have been monitoring my post ,it seems that genuine information here is not relevant .its a case of boys & girls come out to play ,really sad........????.........


Why is it sad? I actually defended you. Then we just digressed and had a laugh. Sorry, could be my fault. I can find humour in anything.


----------



## lesanne

explanation took on board ,no need to be sorry ,ive never ever been serious in my life i,m 19 now going on to 69 ,used to be a comedian but had to give up .. too many people laughing at me ,


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I see the asylum gates are open again. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza

Yes Dave, please close them when your safely inside :lol:


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't beat these young adonis guys.
> I am going to curl up with some Aloe Vera. ..... :?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mrs Nipper know about Vera?
> 
> I think you have been in France too long!
Click to expand...

Vera has got her own van Barry, thats what the attraction was.
I have to put up with my wife and her association with Calvin Klein .. :roll:

Ray.


----------

